# Newbie



## Lauraaik

Hi all. 

Just thought I'd drop by and say hello. I'm newly diagnosed gestational diabetes. 

My fasting GTT was 6.1. 2 hours post was 6.8 

Been testing blood sugar 4 times a day which have been pretty stable. Highest being around 5.6. 

I've been told to aim for levels of less than 5.5 fasting morning and less than 6.0 per meals and bedtime. 

What I am struggling with is dreadful pregnancy heartburn. I find snacking on something helps but what can I snack on throughout the day that won't affect my sugars too much ? 
And will gaviscon affect my sugars I was drinking it by the bottle but unsure if I should be taking it now ! 
Dietician at hospital was useless ! So I'm kinda struggling any advice would be great !


----------



## Northerner

Hi Laura, any protein snack will be fine, so cheese, cold meats, nuts are fine. Or sugar-free jelly is also a favourite!


----------



## Mark T

Bottled Gaviscon is usually diabetic friendly - check the label


----------



## LeeLee

Hello Laura, welcome.  Check with the pharmacist re: Gaviscon - my daughter was told it's a no-no in pregnancy.  She opted for sips of milk, which helped a bit.  Gaviscon didn't exist when I was pregnant, I used toothpaste by the spoonful!


----------



## jalapino

LeeLee said:


> I used toothpaste by the spoonful!



Interesting and yuk 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redkite

Hi Laura and welcome . To be honest, your levels don't sound diabetic!  So try not to worry, though easier said than done.

I don't know whether gaviscon is sugar-free (there are different flavours too).  It was recommended when I was pregnant back in 2000, but advice can change..... Peppermint tea is good.  Or if you like extra strong mints, suck one of those with a sips of cold water.


----------



## Lauraaik

Thanks everyone. 

I had to go get an other bottle of gaviscon and checked with the pharmacist who said it was fine in pregnancy and diabetics. 

Just hoping I can keep levels stable so that I don't need to be induced early !!


----------

